# Fuel tank stem replacement



## JKWill (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, I was so exited about mowing after a new carb/tuneup/oil change. Fired the bad boy up and the fuel tank stem/grommet popped out spewing a tank full of gas. Do ya get mad or weep?

I can buy the tank stem, although the grommet might be okay. Do ya just push the stem in the tank and hope for the best or is there a secret hand-shake for proper installation?

Is the fact it popped out during the first crank of the year (3 years) indicative of something else?

I'm disabled and so excited to be mowing...if anyone has a thought, let me know.

JW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Bad Boy brand mower? Model number and serial number would be helpful.


----------



## JKWill (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for replying. Wow, been miles since posting this, sorry for the lack of info.
I found the parts, and have replaced them. Although they do leak a tad.

Now I gotta figure out how to fix the electric pto. Seems to be frozen from misuse. I'll post it under a new title I guess.

Ug, I just want to mow my grass :/



RC Wells said:


> Bad Boy brand mower? Model number and serial number would be helpful.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Keep us updated.


----------

